# Websites On Company Floats



## sti396 (29 March 2006)

Does anyone know of a website that showed companys who are about to float?

Phil


----------



## ice (29 March 2006)

*Re: Company floating website*

Try

http://www.floattank.com.au


ice


----------



## RichKid (30 March 2006)

*Re: Company floating website*

Sites which had info on upcoming co listings ('floats') on the stockmarket: The www.asx.com.au site has a list, as does the floattank site mentioned above.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 March 2006)

..... and another on here, Phil ... 



Click here ..... for info about upcoming floats .....  


happy trading

  yogi


----------



## sti396 (4 April 2006)

Hey guys, 

thats excellent. 

For some reason I like to looks of floating companies. Dont know why. 

Phil


----------



## sti396 (4 April 2006)

Just a quick question. 

What things should I look for in a prospectus?

Should I look into the amount that the company is looking to raise? They a hugely different depending on the companies. 

Phil


----------



## RichKid (4 April 2006)

sti396 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question.
> 
> What things should I look for in a prospectus?
> 
> ...




Hi sti396,

Why not join float.com.au for free and ask them, they seem to be 'experts', just another tipsheet imho. I'm sure there will be people here on ASF with tips too. Depends on what you are looking for I gues. I heard of one guy (Jim Salmon, author of 'My Dad Thinks I Rob Banks') who would look for the glossiest, most publicised float and buy into it (to take stag profits, ie sell shortly after listing on the price spike) as that tempts the average punter to buy in and there emotions and demand cause lots of volatility. Not sure if that's a profitable way, I certainly wouldn't recommend it but you should do some research into these things yourself first.


----------

